# Looking for the best JD haying Tractor



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I currently have a 4440 and a 4020 for tractors. My 4440 has just over 10,000 hours and I was wanting to upgrade. I started looking at 4450 and 4455 and found out they are expensive if they have under 7000 hours on them. Now I am looking at 6420's they are less HP but newer and better controls. I only hay 80 acres of hay land and its flat ground, Equipment I use for haying.

2006 NH 1475 16' haybine,

JD 346 small square baler

NH 1033 bale wagon.

I will probably have the get a round baler, I have is costume done now. I will also have a loader and grapple on it.

I also have some property 25 miles away for hunting that i will be running back and fourth to plant food plots. For that I have a

14' cultivator

14' tandem disc

6 row 71 JD planter

Summers 300 gallon 3 point sprayer

Is the 6420 the right tractor for what i am doing?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I doubt the 6420 will like the 16' discbine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Need a larger tractor.....7200,7210 etc.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

6420 will pull the 1475 as we use to do it. Not ideal though. Need at least a 72xx 73xx


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

toddhandy

Too bad you live so far away as there's two 4450's for sale on DFW CL for around $30,000. One ad states 7081 hrs and the other one is MFWD with 6500 hrs


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The 6420 will do the job. If you get a real heavy crop just cut 12-13 ft instead. I do agree on the 7000 series tractors though for haying in general, but as you said its flat ground.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> toddhandy
> 
> Too bad you live so far away as there's two 4450's for sale on DFW CL for around $30,000. One ad states 7081 hrs and the other one is MFWD with 6500 hrs


Yes There are always cheaper tractors in Texas. Why is that? Minnesota seams the most expensive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I was running 4440s and 4020s too and still am. I bought a 7920 which is the largest of the 7020 series. You wouldn't likely need one that big, but you would like the way its set up. I wanted a bigger one so I could pull a 28 foot digger (field cultivator for you folks from the south). look for the 50KMH (31MPH) option. you will get to your other place a lot quicker. Also the front suspension is very nice, as is the IVT tranny.

It seems like a lot of heavily optioned tractors were made here and shipped to Europe. There are a few dealers here who specialize in buying lightly used American built tractors in Europe and bringing them back to the states. These are generally cheaper than domestic tractors and have a lot more options.

My 7920 is one of them. Made in Waterloo, Iowa, sent to Holland, and came back to Iowa with 3400 hours on it. Ive been very happy with it.

Check out Red Water Machinery in Sioux Center, Iowa and JB tractors in MN.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a JD 6410 which I use to pull a 9' NH 1465 haybine. It isn't ever working very hard, but I'm not sure I could pull a 16' in first cut timothy.

All my tillage is 12' wide, and pulls nicely. I don't think I would want to pull 14' in my heavy clay.

What is nice though is that I have unweighted tires, and can use it as a "small" tractor for raking, tedding, etc. All of my equipment is undersized for my tractor, but a 6410 isn't too big or heavy to be driving over the field repeatedly.

My father-in-law had a JD 7210. Slightly more HP (5-10), but you go from 4 cylinders up to 6, which really smooths things out. You also get a much heavier tractor, probably almost 4000 lbs heavier.

I think a 72xx would be nice for you for the equipment you listed.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

toddhandy said:


> Yes There are always cheaper tractors in Texas. Why is that? Minnesota seams the most expensive!!!!!!!!!!!


IMHO tractors as a rule get more hours put on them in a yr in Texas than most northern states in the same time frame. Also a lot of Tx farm equipment including tractors are stored outside.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

toddhandy said:


> Yes There are always cheaper tractors in Texas. Why is that? Minnesota seams the most expensive!!!!!!!!!!!


It sounds like a road trip is in order. 2k miles round trip is nothing.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Hardly any hours getting put on hay equipment at the moment in Texas cause all the rain, flooding and wet fields.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> IMHO tractors as a rule get more hours put on them in a yr in Texas than most northern states in the same time frame. Also a lot of Tx farm equipment including tractors are stored outside.
> 
> I agree with Tx. JIm. Just like in Arizona where they get 11 cuts of alfalfa a year. lots more hours, dust etc. If you go that far just remember to look em over good cause you don't want to go that far to bring home a P.O.S. no matter how good it looks. And BTW I never understood why they don't store all that $$ in investment under a roof, kinda says they just don't care.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bazooka said:


> Tx Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Tx. JIm. Just like in Arizona where they get 11 cuts of alfalfa a year. lots more hours, dust etc. If you go that far just remember to look em over good cause you don't want to go that far to bring home a P.O.S. no matter how good it looks. And BTW I never understood why they don't store all that $$ in investment under a roof, kinda says they just don't care.


My main pieces of farm equipment get put the shed every night especially my JD 4255 and balers.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have travelled for a swather, a 4440 JD, a stacker, and a rake. I have a habit of finding the best price on the nicest piece of equipment and taking a drive. The swather was in North Dakota, the 4440 was in Western Idaho, the stacker was in central Oregon, and the rake in Central Wyoming.

It is a nice time of year for a road trip.


----------

